# Got the call for DEO Pilot but may have to turn it down and wait for next round



## jdl902 (28 Nov 2013)

I started the application process again early this year after being turned down in 2011.  Everything has gone well and today I got the call for BMOQ in January!  I must be sporting a goofy grin because everyone at work is asking what's up.  Unfortunately/fortunately my wife has gotten into teacher's college in the meantime and won't graduate until April.  Since I'm going to have to ask her to pick up everything an move several times through my career I really have to show her the same respect and turn down the offer (haven't yet, I have the weekend to think about it) because we have two kids to take care of and she's already on the edge of burn out.  My application would stay in the pile for the next BMOQ opening but currently none are scheduled and there are no guarantees I make the merit list again.  So I'm looking for any advice anyone may have on the following:

- Would the fact that I turned down the first offer going to reflect poorly on my file?
- I've noticed offers for pilots have been going out for a week or two, does the fact that I'm getting the call now indicate I was lower on the merit list or is the order people are contacted in random?
- I know it's affected by several factors but when would the next BMOQ likely start?
- Is there anything else about the timing of the decision, such as how it effects when BFT starts, that I should consider?

I've never been so ecstatic and disappointed at the same time!


----------



## dapaterson (28 Nov 2013)

Talk to the recuriting centre and explain your situation.


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Nov 2013)

Between now and April, you probably won't even be entitled to move her with you anyway.


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2013)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> So I'm looking for any advice anyone may have on the following:
> 
> - Would the fact that I turned down the first offer going to reflect poorly on my file?
> - I've noticed offers for pilots have been going out for a week or two, does the fact that I'm getting the call now indicate I was lower on the merit list or is the order people are contacted in random?
> ...



1.  It is something that will be looked at should a second offer be made but they will review the circumstances as to "why" you turned the first offer down
2.  Position on the merit list doesn't factor into when you get called.  It all depends on your CFRC and how quickly they process the offer once they themselves receive it
3.  There are two BMOQ's scheduled for Jan (6 and 13 Jan).  After that, probably sometime in Apr 14
4.  Selections are normally done about 60 days prior to BMOQ start dates and offers are made shortly after.


----------



## KerryBlue (28 Nov 2013)

DAA is there a way to accept the offer but request a later BMQ(BMOQ in this case) date. Kinda like the delayed entry program in the United States?


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> DAA is there a way to accept the offer but request a later BMQ(BMOQ in this case) date. Kinda like the delayed entry program in the United States?



You can request a delayed start based on your personal circumstances but there is NO guarantee they will approve it.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2013)

What is BMOQ, 16 weeks? That's 4 months from January, roughly near the end of April. You're not going to be moving your wife until at least after BMOQ, maybe even later. You have plenty of time to accept the offer, finish basic training and let your wife finish school.


----------



## jdl902 (28 Nov 2013)

Moving her isn't the issue; we've talked about it and she's staying put through BFT at least.  But she can't handle kids, full time school and internship without me here.  This is the first time she's admitted she needs me around


----------



## ForeverLearning (28 Nov 2013)

Congrats on your offer. You won't make the wrong choice which ever it may happen to be. Have an open talk with your SO and weigh the pros and cons. 

Good luck, and again, congrats on a very competitive trade.


----------



## DAA (28 Nov 2013)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> Moving her isn't the issue; we've talked about it and she's staying put through BFT at least.  But she can't handle kids, full time school and internship without me here.  This is the first time she's admitted she needs me around



My wife always tells me she needs me around, usually right after dinner when the dishes need to be done!

Seriously though, you have some heavy thinking to do.  And keep in mind, that if you do decide to make the CF your career,  BMOQ will not be the only nor will it be the last time that you will/may be separated from your spouse for a long period of time.


----------



## 26point2 (28 Nov 2013)

Congrats on getting the call!  Hope it works out for you, which ever way you decide to go.

There are eight of us DEO pilots that are keeping tabs on each other through FB and counting down the days until 04JAN14 -- you are welcome to join us for the moral support if you decide to accept the offer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Nov 2013)

You might miss your very own F35.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You might miss your very own F35.


If that's the indicator we're using, he has loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooads of time at the rate the (alleged) acquisition's going.

Seriously, jdl902, you have some serious issue wrestling to do - congrats on the acceptance, congrats on the SO getting into teachers' college and good luck with whichever way you decide to go.


----------



## Pusser (29 Nov 2013)

If you can get a deferral on the start date of your BMOQ, that's great, but I recommend you look at other options.  Sometimes, opportunity only knocks once.  With everything being so competative nowadays, one has to think long and hard about turning things down.  I have no real regrets about the paths I've chosen, but I still occasionally look back on life and wonder how things would have turned out had I chosen different ones when I came to crossroads.

Do you have any extended family or friends that can help out with the kids?  How about hiring a nanny? Yes, there may be costs involved, but try to consider them as an investment in both your and family's futures.  In the long run, any costs you incur may be inconsequential when you consider what you stand to gain (and some may even be tax-deductible).  Keep a positive outlook and try to look at these things as hurdles, not barriers.  The door may be stiff and heavy, but it's not locked.

Also remember that you are not alone.  Family separation is a fact of life in the military.  We all go through it and we can all sympathize.  There will be plenty of people to offer you support and advice.  Your challenge will be deciding whose advice works for you. ;D


----------



## Zoomie (29 Nov 2013)

I recommend you take the offer.  There are no guarantees that you meet the merit list next time.  

Ask if you can sign on the line and then go on LWOP (Leave WithOut Pay) until the BMOQ timeframe that works for you.  That way: (1) You are "in"; (2) The CFRC meets its goals; (3) Everybody happy.

It's not like they already have a PFT slot waiting for you.  They always assume attrition of numbers due to Basic training failures, medical issues, etc.  Delaying your initial training in Quebec should not be a show-stopper.


----------



## runormal (29 Nov 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Do you have any extended family or friends that can help out with the kids?  How about hiring a nanny? Yes, there may be costs involved, but try to consider them as an investment in both your and family's futures.  In the long run, any costs you incur may be inconsequential when you consider what you stand to gain (and some may even be tax-deductible).  Keep a positive outlook and try to look at these things as hurdles, not barriers.  The door may be stiff and heavy, but it's not locked.
> 
> Also remember that you are not alone.  Family separation is a fact of life in the military.  We all go through it and we can all sympathize.  There will be plenty of people to offer you support and advice.  Your challenge will be deciding whose advice works for you. ;D



That is the best option IMO, you get your basic out of the way as soon as your wife gets her courses out of the way. You wanted this, otherwise you wouldn't of applied for it a second time. My mom is a teacher, she is usually fairly busy. Every summer she takes a course or two some are online some are an hour away. Then there is conferences, week long field trips. (I.E Grad trips, or Europe Student Vacations). She has also had the pleasure  : of moving from three schools that closed in our area. She recently did her Vice Principal course, one day I called her asking to proofread a paper and she lost it as she was so busy. There will be times where your wife will be very busy, Report Cards, Graduation for her students any other extracurriculars. There are also going to be times when you are busy / away. I just don't see the logic of declining, and waiting for the "Next Round" there may not be a next round for you, and 5 years down the road you will be kicking yourself going "Shoulda, Coulda, Woulda." At the very least why not at least try to make the BMOQ situation work out. If you honestly can't handle it VR. 

I am also curious what the Recruiting Centre Says.


----------



## jdl902 (19 Feb 2014)

To close the loop on this, I ended up turning down the initial offer but have gotten a second offer for BMOQ in May.   WHEWWWW, I didn't know I could hold my breath for two months.  No hesitation in accepting this time.


----------



## Amazon (25 Feb 2014)

That's awesome that you were afforded a second opportunity. Happy for you and your family.


----------



## jurskinator (25 Feb 2014)

Congratulations on receiving a second offer! I hope to receive an offer soon, the waiting is killing me!


----------



## verstrat10 (1 Mar 2014)

Hey congrats on your offer, I got the call Feb 26 and am scheduled for BMQ May 5th! Hope to see you there!


----------



## jurskinator (25 Mar 2014)

I'll see you both there, got the call today May 5th BMOQ here I come!


----------

